# Windows TCP/IP Einstellungen ändern



## KDrake (15. Jan 2007)

Es würde mich auch interessieren, wie man mit die TCP/IP Einstellugnen von Win ändern kann.  Ich denke da an ein Programm, bei dem verschiedene Profelie, je nach Netztwerkumgebung auswählen kann.

Ich denke ihr habt das nicht ganz verstanden, es geht nicht darum anonym mit anderer IP im Netz zu surfen, sondern die TCP/IP Einstellungen von Windows manipulieren kann. Mit VB6 ging das ja mit API's. 
Auslesen der IP könnte ich, aber wie kann die TCP/IP Einstellungen ändern? 

Danke!


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

Ich denke da bist du mit VB besser dran. Vermutlich kann man aber auch in Windoof die Einstellungen über die konsole vornehmen. Google ist dein Freund  :wink:


----------



## KDrake (15. Jan 2007)

Google habe ich bereits befragt.
Ich frage ja nicht umsonst in einem Java-Forum, würde ich das mit VB lösen würde ich bei acivevb.de nachfrage und nicht hier.


----------



## placebo (15. Jan 2007)

Namd,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das mit Java überhaupt wirtschaftlich machbar ist. Konsole und Java ist immer so ein Thema...
Ich würde grundsätzlich mal schauen wie man Windows über die Konsole administrieren kann. Ohne dem wirst du damit nicht weit kommen. Wenn du entsprechende Befehle aus Java nicht aufrufen kannst, viel Spass mit JNI.


Wie wildcard sagte - mit VB wärst du definitiv besser dranne!

Gruß,
placebo


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

KDrake hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Google habe ich bereits befragt.
> Ich frage ja nicht umsonst in einem Java-Forum


Und ich kann dich nur an Google verweisen, da deine einzige Möglichkeit JNI oder die Konfiguration mittels der miserablen Windows "Shell" und Runtime durchzuführen.


----------

